# Leaking from gearbox area



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

Found oil stain after parking there 6 days.

Oil stain feel bit greasy, no burn smell like engine oil. Wonder what oil is that...

Guys pls help me find leak source


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Kinda hard to tell from the pics. Is it a manual transmission? Either way it looks to be coming from where the transmission bellhousing meets the engine. Most common cause of this is a rear main seal leak. To fix it the tranny would have to be removed along with the flywheel.


----------



## Dan1120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Could be a couple of different seals. Either the RMS, axle seals, or it could even be coming from the top. Mostly likely would be what jarrod said, the RMS. Check your fluid levels to make sure they arent critically low.


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

yup, it is a manual gb.

how to check gear oil lvl?

where to locate the rear main seal?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

There's no good way to check the gear oil level like on autos. You can take the plug out and top it off though.
As for locating the rear main seal, you'd have to remove the trasmission, clutch and flywheel. 
Another thing you could check is the clutch fluid reservoir. Mine had a leak at the slave cylinder and it looked the same as yours looks.


----------



## Dan1120 (Sep 26, 2009)

You can check the fluid level by removing the transmission fill hole. Stick your finger in, if the fluid level is about as high as the drain hole, its good. If not add fluid until it just starts to come out the fill hole. Make sure the car is level when you do this.


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

Dan1120 said:


> You can check the fluid level by removing the transmission fill hole. Stick your finger in, if the fluid level is about as high as the drain hole, its good. If not add fluid until it just starts to come out the fill hole. Make sure the car is level when you do this.


that hole facing front or rear?


----------



## Dan1120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Not sure, ive never owned a MT maxima, im sure jarrod will chime in with it though. Its usually a bolt that takes a 3/8's ratchet.


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

a lot of pipes, cables flying all over that area place, need find from below =.=


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

The fill plug face towards the front of the car. Its a little below the battery. And it uses a 1/2 ratchet.


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

anyone got part number for drive shalf seal? Left and Right also.

thanks


----------

